# Ремонт баяна Юпитер на фабрике



## serg3110 (29 Авг 2013)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане, помогите разрешить такую дилемму: у меня есть баян Юпитер, требующий ремонта тыс. эдак на 100. 
И есть баян Zonta, если продавать Юпитер и покупать Zont'у, по деньгам получится так же. 
Что делать?...


----------



## ze_go (29 Авг 2013)

однозначно ремонтировать "Юпитер"! (аккорд чей в инструменте?)
о "Зонте" даже не думайте!!


----------



## serg3110 (29 Авг 2013)

об аккорде нет информации, значит, фабричный?.. механику левую надо менять.


----------

